# Meet ....?



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

-headdesk--headdesk--headdesk-
I love my Vulcan, but sometimes, no matter how hard you try not to, you just find "The one".
So, meet my "One".

He also needs a name. Bad pics at first, since my camera was fizzling out and needs new batteries....
















(Sorry about blur, but it shows him flaring. My camera was dying and wouldn't focus x.x









Help me? For my addiction? And a name?


----------



## newfiedragon (May 25, 2010)

Since for you he's 'The One', you should call him 'Neo'.


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

He's gorgeous! D: Cellophane. I want him... 

Idk. He looks like a Roarie to me.


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

Neo's cool, but I think he'd have to be green, then XD

And sorry BS! There was 4 cellos there today! I was really shocked...

I feel so bad that I'm thinking about calling him Smirnoff >.> After the Vodka. x.x; It'd be almost cruel -.-;


----------



## Fermin (Apr 18, 2010)

Cute fish! How about a name in anticipation of Halloween? Like Ghoul, Zombie, Gourd, or Scarecrow?


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

Argh, my usual name go-to place is down T-T; I'm trying to find a type of "monster" name :3


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

I'm thinking "Taniwha". It's a mythical monster that supposedly lives in caves, deep pools, rivers, and sometimes the sea, but usually the requirement is currents  It's a Halloween-y name, and it fits him (being water-ish, and all xD)


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Cute!


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

He's so cute! His tail is like a little fan.


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

He's soo cute, really XD I'm absolutely smitten.

Also, his name if pronounced "TUHN-i-fuh", or "Tuhn-e-fah"

OH, and he's (the real monster) supposed to be milky white XD It's weird how that kind of matches. I'm in lovee <3


----------



## GravityKitty (Oct 17, 2010)

Awesome fish! You could name him Leviathan after the sea monster.


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

Too late XD I find myself a person that once I begin to call an animal by a name, it can't be changed, lol. I got stuck calling a snake "Happi" because of this downfall XD

So, some updated pics. He's been moved to the 10 gallon (along with Aria), to replace Bliss and Ra, who are both suffering fin rot and need to be hospitalized until they get better


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

AHAHAHAAA!!  After FOUR HOURS of uploading, IT'S DONEEE

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3OJTci3wuXE

He's such a happy betta xD His beard is so cool, it's see through xDD


----------



## kpullen89 (Feb 11, 2010)

I like the idea of naming him Smirnoff! Just as long as you don't give him any


----------



## LikeDiscoSuperfly (Oct 18, 2010)

Oh my... he is BEAUTIFUL. =] Congrats! I like Smirnoff too. hahaha. and I liked Neo. But I am the same way, once I am on a name that is THE name. bahah =D


----------



## peaches3221 (Jun 1, 2010)

SOOOOOOOOOOOOOO PRETTTYYYYYY!!!!!!!!! *runs to Indiana to steal him*


----------



## purplemuffin (Aug 12, 2010)

Gorgeous!! :d


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

Thank you everyone! I'm so smitten it's embarrassing >.>


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Wow, what a nice looking fish!!


----------



## Welsh (Apr 13, 2010)

CodeRed said:


> Neo's cool, but I think he'd have to be green, then XD
> 
> And sorry BS! There was 4 cellos there today! I was really shocked...
> 
> I feel so bad that I'm thinking about calling him Smirnoff >.> After the Vodka. x.x; It'd be almost cruel -.-;


He's gorgeous and I love that name for him :-D


----------



## dragonfair (Sep 21, 2010)

Oh my - I've never seen a more beautiful cellophane! I can totally see why you're smitten!


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

Thanks everyone! But I hate to break the news... but he's not really a cellophane anymore XD He marbled overnight, lol. He's got some black and blue on him now X.x I'm kind of sad. He was pretty when he was pure cello. I kind of figured he'd change, though. He had some black marks on him when I got him, like Aria did, and she's marbled a huge amount since you last saw her, lol. He changed pretty drastically for just overnight, too. I'll take a picture or two (of both) to show the change. Maybe I'll actually document his changes, like some people do x3


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

No longer a Cellophane xD


----------



## Euphie101 (Aug 28, 2010)

He's still beautiful though!! I love him


----------



## LikeDiscoSuperfly (Oct 18, 2010)

He is still very pretty, cant wait to see how his colors keep changing!


----------



## Feral (Sep 19, 2010)

Maybe Ichiban or Uno- Number one in Japanese and Spanish respectively?


----------



## SilverCaracal (May 9, 2010)

He's so pretty...both now and before.  I'm confused...what's his name then?


----------



## MizzVamp115 (Oct 2, 2010)

Beautiful!


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

I love the names I got, but I think I'm going to stick with Taniwha. He's stuck with it, now, LOL. And thank you everyone! I'm not going to tell him because he's already got a huge head, but thanks (; I miss his cellophane-ness, but I'm looking forward to watching him change. If this is any indication, he's going to change quite a bit :3


----------

